# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Περιέργη συμπεριφορά καναρινιού

## ioannidisl

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ...
ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΗ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΛΕΜΟΥΔΑΚΟ.ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΣΑΝ TIPRANO ΚΑΙ ΚΕΛΑΙΔΙΣΜΑ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ,ΤΕΝΤΟΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ (ΤΣΙΡ ΤΣΙΡ ΤΣΙΡ )ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΖΗ ΤΟ ΚΕΛΑΙΔΙΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ.ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ.
Η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ Ι ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΕΣ?
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΡΕΨΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ? ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΕΙΛΗ.
ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ 4 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ....ΑΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## ninos

Λάζαρε καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ,

Θα σε παρακαλούσαμε να γράφεις με μικρά γράμματα γιατί στην γλώσσα του διαδικτύου τα κεφαλαία είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.  Η στάση του πτηνού όπως την περιγράφεις, ειδικά εάν ανοίγει τα φτερά του, είναι επιθετική, άρα και σε βλέπει σαν απειλή. Γνωρίζεις την συμπεριφορά του προηγούμενου κατόχου του  ;

----------


## xXx

Καταρχήν καλωσόρισες. Θα ήθελα να γράφεις με μικρά γράμματα και όχι με κεφαλαία επειδή είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ μας. 

Αν θες ρίξε μία ματιά εδώ *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*Η συμπεριφορά αυτή του πουλιού είναι από όσο καταλαβαίνω την περιγραφή σου επιθετική. Την έχουνε κάποια πουλιά, την είχε και ένα δικό μου καρδερινοκάναρο πιο παλιά. Θα σε συνηθίσει και θα σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό.

----------


## jk21

την επομενη που θα ξαναπλησιασεις να το κανεις λιγοτερο αποτομα με ενα φυλλο ραδικι,σπανακι,μπροκολου ή και μαρουλιου (καλα πλυμμενου και οτι θελεις απο αυτα )  και να επαναλμβανεις το ονομα του αν του εχεις  βγαλει ,ή μια φραση του τυπου << ελα ,κοιτα τι σου εχω >> .να το βαλεις απλα στα καγκελα ειτε σου αγριεψει ειτε οχι και να απομακρυνθεις 1-2 μετρα πισω και να παρακολουθησεις τη συνεχεια .ειτε το τσιμπησει ειτε οχι .καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα ,θα κανεις το ιδιο πραγμα .σε μια βδομαδα το πολυ θα εχετε αλλη σχεση .

----------


## ioannidisl

συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια δεν το ηξερα..δεν μπορω να πω οτι των πλησιαζω αποτομα και ουτε οτι τον βγαζω απο το κλουβι του χωρις λογο. εχει 2 μερες που μου το κανει και απορισα. οταν μου το κανει προσπαθω να βαλω το δαχτυλο απο τα καγκελα για να δω τι θα κανει μηπως και ερθει να δανκωσει οπως θα ηταν φυσικο αλλα το μονο που κανει ειναι να απομακρυνεται και να μου κανει τσιου και τσιρ τσιρ τσιρ. :-) καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα του αλαζω το φαει του βαζο μειγμα σπορων βιταμινες τριων χρωματον εχει παστελι και αυγο.
συγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω.

----------


## Gardelius

> συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια δεν το ηξερα..δεν μπορω να πω οτι των πλησιαζω αποτομα και ουτε οτι τον βγαζω απο το κλουβι του χωρις λογο. εχει 2 μερες που μου το κανει και απορισα. οταν μου το κανει προσπαθω να βαλω το δαχτυλο απο τα καγκελα για να δω τι θα κανει μηπως και ερθει να δανκωσει οπως θα ηταν φυσικο αλλα το μονο που κανει ειναι να απομακρυνεται και να μου κανει τσιου και τσιρ τσιρ τσιρ. :-) καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα του αλαζω το φαει του βαζο μειγμα σπορων _βιταμινες τριων χρωματον_ εχει* παστελι* και αυγο.
> συγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω.


*Φιλε μου καλημερα!!!! Δεν μας ζαλιζεις, ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν αποριες!! ακομα και οι πιο εμπειροι εκτροφεις ...μετα απο χρονια δεν ξερουν τα παντα!!! Σου επισημανα αν ειδες με χρωμα αυτα τα δυο που αναφερεις!! ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου <αμφιβολου> προελευσης και ΔΕΝ τα δινω!!!! Το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα "παστελια" που ειναι τιγκα και στη ζαχαρη!!! οτι χειροτερο!! Ριξε μια ματια εδω* 


> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...152#post510152


 *ειναι αυτο που δινω εγω,...* ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λάζαρε χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα ... αγάπες σου κάνει ,μάλιστα ανοίγει ορίζοντες για μία άριστη μεταξύ σας σχέση... Ευτυχισμένο το 2013 ...

----------


## Harisagr

Το ιδιο ακριβως κανει και το δικο μου φανετοκαναρο και ας το εχω και 3 χρονια κοντα μου. Το κανει οταν του βαζω κλαδακια βασιλικου η αλλων φυτων στη θηκη και συνηθως οταν βαζω το δευτερο κομματι. προφανως γιατι νομιζει οτι του παιρνω το πρωτο....

----------


## ioannidisl

καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.προχθες ηρθε ενα φιλαρακι μου που ο πατερας του ειναι εκτροφεας.μου ειπε οτι το πουλι ειναι πυρομενο....
ο ιδιος φιλος μου εδωσε μια θυληκια.πραγματικα πανεμορφη. ασπρομαυρη με σκουφι δεν ξερω αν ειναι γνησιο gloster ι οχι αλλα ειναι πανεμορφη.απο εχθες που μου την εφερε τα εχω διπλα διπλα αυτο που μου εκαμνε ο αρσενικος το εχει κοψει απο εχθες.
ι θυλικια του σφιριζει συνεχεια και ο αρσενικος τιν κοιταζει και οταν κελαιδαει ανεβενει στα καγκελα του ακριβος διπλα απο την θυλικια και ανοιγοκλεινει παλι τα φτερα του και αυτη του σφιριζει(τσιου τσιου)παιζει να ειναι και τα δυο πολυ πυρομενα η ειναι εχθρα? το βραδυ παντωσ κοιμηθηκαν διπλα διπλα φυσικα σε διαφορετικα κλουβια.ο αρσενικος παντα κοιμοταν στο πιο πανω ξυλακι εχθες κοιμηθηκε στο ακριβος κατω διπλα απο το ξυλακι της θυληκιας.ειναι νωρις ακομα για να τα βαλω μαζι να δω τι θα γινει????
χιλια συγνωμη για την πολυλογια μου..... :-)

----------


## fysaei

καλημέρα Λάζαρε ! το ίδιο πρόβλημα επιθετικής τάχα συμπεριφοράς είχα κι εγώ πριν 2 μήνες..όπως σου είπε ο Γιάννης αγάπες είναι..όσο σε βλέπει να του βάζεις λιχουδιές και να του μιλάς τόσο δένεται μαζί σου..σχετικά με το ζευγάρι όπως θα σου πουν και τα άλλα παιδιά, καλά είναι να μην βλέπονται, ίσως και να μην ακούγονται αν είναι πυρωμένα..μ αυτό τον τρόπο θα προλάβεις να τα προετοιμάσεις για ένα μήνα ώστε να ζευγαρώσουν σε εσωτερικό χώρο..καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## Gardelius

> καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.προχθες ηρθε ενα φιλαρακι μου που ο πατερας του ειναι εκτροφεας.μου ειπε οτι το πουλι ειναι πυρομενο....
> ο ιδιος φιλος μου εδωσε μια θυληκια.πραγματικα πανεμορφη. ασπρομαυρη με σκουφι δεν ξερω αν ειναι γνησιο gloster ι οχι αλλα ειναι πανεμορφη.απο εχθες που μου την εφερε τα εχω διπλα διπλα αυτο που μου εκαμνε ο αρσενικος το εχει κοψει απο εχθες.
> ι θυλικια του σφιριζει συνεχεια και ο αρσενικος τιν κοιταζει και οταν κελαιδαει ανεβενει στα καγκελα του ακριβος διπλα απο την θυλικια και ανοιγοκλεινει παλι τα φτερα του και αυτη του σφιριζει(τσιου τσιου)παιζει να ειναι και τα δυο πολυ πυρομενα η ειναι εχθρα? το βραδυ παντωσ κοιμηθηκαν διπλα διπλα φυσικα σε διαφορετικα κλουβια.ο αρσενικος παντα κοιμοταν στο πιο πανω ξυλακι εχθες κοιμηθηκε στο ακριβος κατω διπλα απο το ξυλακι της θυληκιας.ειναι νωρις ακομα για να τα βαλω μαζι να δω τι θα γινει????
> χιλια συγνωμη για την πολυλογια μου..... :-)


*Καλημερα!!! Να τα εχεις ξεχωριστα τωρα, ακομα και αν ειναι ¨πυρωμενα¨!! Αν θελεις πες μας τι προγραμμα ακολουθεις στη διατροφη? Θελει σταδιακα αυξηση των σπορων και του αυγου ή αυγοτροφης!! παραλληλα με το που θα <φτιαξει> λιγο ο καιρος, θα μεγαλωσει η μερα και θα ανεβει λιγο η θερμοκρασια θα ειναι <ετοιμα>!!! Ολα θελουν σταδιακα ωστε να <καταλαβουν> την ανοιξη και την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης...Ριξε μια ματια και εδω...

**Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών*

----------


## ioannidisl

γενικα δεν χρησιμοποιω κατι το ιδιαιτερο δεν πολυγνωριζω και πολλα. αυγοτροφη,βιταμινες,μειγμα σπορων απο (pet shop) και δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ο αρσενικος τρελενεται για το παστελι και του παιρνω....πειτε μου τι πρεπει να παρω και το απογευμα θα παω να τα αγορασω

----------


## jk21

δες και αυτα 
*Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια**Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*ή εστω αυτο

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

----------


## Gardelius

_Λαζαρε, καλο θα ηταν αφου διαβασεις λιγο τα παραπανω αρθρα...να σταματησεις (κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα...) τα παστελια!!!! ειδικα αυτα ειναι φουλ!!!!!! ζαχαρη και διαφορα αλλα που ναι μεν ειναι ...<νοστιμα> ...αλλα δεν ειναι ποιοτικα!!!! Ολα τα πουλια αρέσκονται σ αυτα τα σκευάσματα!!!! Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικό και ποιοτικό!!!! Για παράδειγμα ... η δικη μου συνταγή...ακόμα και τωρα ειναι αυτη... 



http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...152#post510152


Ίσως τωρα με λιγα παραπανω αυγα...γιατι ειναι και περίοδος σιγα σιγα προετοιμασίας!!!! Οτι αλλο ...ειμαστε εδώ!!!!_

----------


## ioannidisl

καλημερα.τους εκανα εχθες αυγοτροφη...για καλη μου τυχη την τρωνε πολυ.σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους (εκτος θεματος) υπαρχει μηπως καποιος απο δραμα να βρεθω μαζι του να μηλησουμε????

----------


## jk21

ο Τασος  ‎tasos-mo  απο Δραμα νομιζω ειναι

----------

